# Where do you put your pump when you are at work and in bed asleep



## NeilGilbert (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi when I first got my pump I used to put my pump when up and at work on my belt but it always got in the way getting caught. The only problem when in bed as I don't sleep still is where would my pump be in the morning.
Then I came up with an idea I cut the elastic of a pair of pants as they fit without being tight and wow it works so well.
I work as reach truck driver and the warehouse can get very cold often below + - 0 C so I put the elastic over my first T shirt and position the elastic just above my belt this allows for all my other tops over the pump, and when you need to go you don't need to worry what to do with the pump. When in bed you just position the pump so you're not laying on it. It's always at hand you wake up its where you left it on your side.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2021)

Mine's in my trousers pocket (or skirt pocket) when awake, or in a bra hanger which slides onto other female undergarments as well as bras, or even suspended round my neck on a lanyard whilst in a state of undress in public, and roams free in bed as neither of us possesses 'nightclothes'.


----------



## cherub72 (Mar 18, 2021)

if i wear a dress i clip the pump in my bra. if i wear a skirt or trousers i clip it on the waist seam.  at night i lay my pump either at the side of me or on my stomack as dont wear nightclothes in bed.


----------



## helli (Mar 18, 2021)

I found if I put my pump in my pocket it would either show an unattractive bulge or fall out even if I put a hole in the pocket for the tube. 
I tried pump belt but most of the time, I found it uncomfortable (and I tried quite a few). 
Being slim in all dimensions meant I had no space in my bra for a pump.
I usually ended up clipping it to my belt (if I was wearing one) but felt this put my diabetes on display. 
On the other hand putting it out of sight meant I had to drag it out of my underwear when I dosed as it had no remote control. 
If I did not control it at night, it would either end up draped over the side of the bed or I would lie on it. The best option for me for night times was to wrap a pump belt around my upper thigh twice. This worked whilst I was lying down but the belt would drop if I tried it under a dress - dresses became unwearable.

It was a relief to upgrade to a patch pump as it is far more discrete and I control it form my phone.


----------



## Inka (Mar 18, 2021)

I use a Hid-in belt round my waist most of the time - during the day and in bed. When I’m wearing a dress, I either use a bra bag or a Tubigrip on my thigh.

Edited to add my pump is controlled from my phone so I don’t need to access it at all (the phone does boluses, changes basal, etc etc).


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 19, 2021)

I clip mine to my belt, and to the waistband of whatever I’m wearing at night. 

I’ve tried free-roaming at night, but prefer it to follow me around by being attached.


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 22, 2021)

My daughter has a selection of pretty pouches from funkypumpers.com which she wears round her waist, this means the pump is on display all the time but she doesn’t seem to mind that, better than having to fish it out from under clothing when she gets alerts on it while at school!  Although occasionally if her clothing has a convenient pocket she’ll just stick it in there.  At night she uses the same belts these days.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 22, 2021)

Mine is attached to my trousers usually with the belt clip provided.


----------



## Jenny101 (Mar 22, 2021)

My pump is always in a 'bra hanger' type pouch.  At night I hang it from the top button of my pyjama top and during the day it hangs from my bra or, if my trousers / skirt has large pockets, I've cut a hole in the back of it and pop my pump in that.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 22, 2021)

The Roche pump 'bra hangers' have a transparent perspex 'clip' (or silicon, dunno, it's soft to the touch anyway) so it I wear skirt or trousers without a pocket, I can hang the bra hanger on the waistband so like an added pocket with no need to make holes in anything.  I hang it on the side front of the waistband, with the pouch and pump. inside my trousers, so only approx 2 inches of flat transparent 'clip' - it ain't a clip, it's a 'slide' which grips material ( so yeah it must be silicon, LOL)  but I can because none of my clothes are body con!  Haven't ever had a body that warranted spending my hard earned cash on such fashions.


----------



## Matchless (Mar 22, 2021)

I keep my pump in a sports belt 24/7 its made of stretch Lycra and its tubler   you can allso keep your phone or car keys in it,


----------

